# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  The $60 DIY 3D Printer

## Brian_Krassenstein

One Instructables maker has shared his process for creating a 3D printer constructed of recycled electronic components. Using up to 80% used and recycled parts, shareware, and easily accessed and produced parts, you can produce your own small-footprint, EWaste $60 3D Printer. All of the steps are laid out clearly, including where to learn about CNC processes for beginners, in the Instructables design. Check out more details: http://3dprint.com/23080/instructabl...ld-3d-printer/ ‎

Below is a look at a completed EWaste 3D printer.  Let us know if you have attempted to follow the Instructable for this affordable device.  I would be interesting to see how well you can get it to print.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol I threw a load of floppy drives away a few years back. But i suspect there are still a few in my workshop. 

That is one tiny print volume though :-)

----------


## Mjolinor

These are starting to appear on Aliexpress and ebay of late at around £150 or so.

----------


## plugh

> That is one tiny print volume though :-)


I might be missing it while reading through the Instructable, but what is the print volume of this?

----------


## Rethys

> One Instructables maker has shared his process for creating a 3D printer constructed of recycled electronic components. Using up to 80% used and recycled parts, shareware, and easily accessed and produced parts, you can produce your own small-footprint, EWaste $60 3D Printer. All of the steps are laid out clearly, including where to learn about CNC processes for beginners, in the Instructables design. Check out more details: http://3dprint.com/23080/instructabl...ld-3d-printer/ ‎
> 
> Below is a look at a completed EWaste 3D printer.  Let us know if you have attempted to follow the Instructable for this affordable device.  I would be interesting to see how well you can get it to print.


I looked over the plans, and maybe I'm missing something but I don't see the drawings for the mounting plates for the stepper motors.

----------


## Mjolinor

The stepper motors are part of the CDrom drive mechanism that it is made out of. You can see one of hte steppers in the left image at the top with a brass bar coming out of it.

----------

